# Js 150 Lashes Pale Ale



## mrkitewhitey (18/11/11)

Howdy people...

Nice day for it! 

Umm... I absolutely LOVE the JS 150 lashes Pale Ale...... Anyone got any suggestions for Hop Additions/other adjuncts to try to get close to this one using a KnK base?

Off the top of my head I'm thinking this:

Coopers Pale Ale goo
BE2 or Coopers Amber LME
30g Nelson Sauvin Hops (dry hopped only)...

Us05 yeast

Thoughts? suggestions? 

Thanks heaps 

Tony

Thought


----------



## waggastew (18/11/11)

I went to one of the launches. The hops used are POR, Galaxy, NS and Amarillo. None of them are dominant. My suggestion:

1 x Coopers PA (or Morgans Blue Mountain Lager kit for a lighter result)
BE2, 1kg of LDME, or 800g LDME with 200g of dex (definitely not the Amber as it is quite a light beer)
5g each of NS, Galaxy and Amarillo, either dry hopped or into a cup of boiling H2O and all in at the start of the ferment
US05 at 16-17degC

Probably won't stand up as being identical side by side but it will be a good brew without doubt

Stew


----------



## Morebeer4me (19/11/11)

waggastew said:


> I went to one of the launches. The hops used are POR, Galaxy, NS and Amarillo. None of them are dominant. My suggestion:
> 
> 1 x Coopers PA (or Morgans Blue Mountain Lager kit for a lighter result)
> BE2, 1kg of LDME, or 800g LDME with 200g of dex (definitely not the Amber as it is quite a light beer)
> ...


Hi Waggastew,

I thought US05 had a minimum temp of 18 deg C, normal range for fementing 18 - 24 deg C. Only very new to brewing, is this a typo or is it OK
to go down to 16 degC as I would like to try making a 150 Lashes style at some stage. Cheers


----------



## the_new_darren (19/11/11)

Just throw a butt load of hops in there and it probably wont matter what yeast you use.

tnd


----------



## jbowers (19/11/11)

the_new_darren said:


> Just throw a butt load of hops in there and it probably wont matter what yeast you use.
> 
> tnd



Not true for any beer. Especially not this beer which is really not all that hoppy.


----------



## the_new_darren (19/11/11)

I was just looking forward to the 150 lashes for saying so

tnd


----------



## mrkitewhitey (19/11/11)

the_new_darren said:


> I was just looking forward to the 150 lashes for saying so
> 
> tnd



HAHA... Mate if we get lashed with those beers, then I'm all for it... any hop'll do...... bunny rabbits even..  

BTW.... I'm just gonna go w BE2 and some NS and GALAXY dry hopped at start of ferment... gonna try to get a morgans kit though...

Should be fun! I'll keep yas posted.


----------



## blakie21 (19/11/11)

Hi Mate

Not sure if I am correct but you might want to consider some wheat malt (which is what makes the 150 lashes a bit different) as I think there is a small amount of wheat in the 150 lashes which you will be missing with the BE2. Im thinking maybe 200G or so? just a guess

Im sure the brews mentioned above will turn out nice though anyway - been looking forward to trying the NS for ages..


----------



## mckenry (19/11/11)

waggastew said:


> I went to one of the launches. The hops used are POR, Galaxy, NS and Amarillo. None of them are dominant. My suggestion:
> 
> Stew



Hops are - "Hopped with Willamette (tas), Nelson Sauvign (NZ) & Amarillo (US)"

From Tony Jones - head brewer - seen here on youtube reviewing it.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (19/11/11)

16 deg for US05 is fine. I've had it down to 14 deg - actually prefer using it at 17 deg - I get the cleaner flavours.


----------



## Braumoasta (19/11/11)

Blakie said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> Not sure if I am correct but you might want to consider some wheat malt (which is what makes the 150 lashes a bit different) as I think there is a small amount of wheat in the 150 lashes which you will be missing with the BE2. Im thinking maybe 200G or so? just a guess
> 
> Im sure the brews mentioned above will turn out nice though anyway - been looking forward to trying the NS for ages..



The Coopers Australian Pale Ale kit already contains some wheat, which should fit the style nicely.


----------



## blakie21 (19/11/11)

My bad. Didn't realise Coopers pale ale had wheat in it!


----------



## Morebeer4me (20/11/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> 16 deg for US05 is fine. I've had it down to 14 deg - actually prefer using it at 17 deg - I get the cleaner flavours.


Ok thanks goomba


----------



## Wobles (8/4/12)

I'd love to know how this all went. New to brewing and would like to aim for this as my first non-pure K&K


----------



## RiRo (10/4/12)

mckenry said:


> Hops are - "Hopped with Willamette (tas), Nelson Sauvign (NZ) & Amarillo (US)"
> 
> From Tony Jones - head brewer - seen here on youtube reviewing it.




Sounds amazing ... I just got back from the brew shop today with the next 2 batches of stuff to put on, but I'm pretty sure I'll be trying something similar once those brews I picked up today are underway and approaching the kegs.

Cheers


----------



## RobboMC (13/4/12)

Thanks for bumping this with the review video.

Must put this on my brewing list, looks very nice.

Note the review stresses the FULL BODY of the beer being made with 100% malt.

So I'll be starting wit the PA kit and a 1.5kg can of LDME and bioling from there.

Anyone know where it's on tap in Sydney for a quiet trial.


----------



## Mooka91 (17/4/12)

RobboMC said:


> Anyone know where it's on tap in Sydney for a quiet trial.



Where abouts in Sydney? Three wise monkeys have all squire beers on tap.


----------



## mosto (24/4/12)

I have recently polished off the last of what was my best brew to date. I had never had 150 lashes until recently and as soon as I tasted it or thought of this brew I had done. IMO they taste very similar, but I when I brew another batch I will grab some 150 lashes to drink side by side to compare. The recipe for my 'Horny Honey Blonde' is below. I know it doesn't read anything like 150 Lashes, but as I say, I think they're very similar.

1 tin Coopers Canadian Blonde
500g Amber DME
500g Honey (Leatherwood)
US-05

Fermented at around 20 deg.

Want to try steeping some hops with the next one, maybe Galaxy.


----------



## mckenry (24/4/12)

RobboMC said:


> Anyone know where it's on tap in Sydney for a quiet trial.



The AB Hotel in Glebe has it on tap. I like it for what it is - An Australian Pale Ale. Its not an 'in your face American Pale Ale' So dont drink it expecting a massive hop punch.


----------



## Diggs (24/4/12)

mosto said:


> I have recently polished off the last of what was my best brew to date. I had never had 150 lashes until recently and as soon as I tasted it or thought of this brew I had done. IMO they taste very similar, but I when I brew another batch I will grab some 150 lashes to drink side by side to compare. The recipe for my 'Horny Honey Blonde' is below. I know it doesn't read anything like 150 Lashes, but as I say, I think they're very similar.
> 
> 1 tin Coopers Canadian Blonde
> 500g Amber DME
> ...


Hey Mosto, can you confirm the honey content please? You mention 500gm honey here, but recipe is 1kg (same for the DME).

I want to give this one a run on Sat morning!


----------



## mosto (24/4/12)

Diggs said:


> Hey Mosto, can you confirm the honey content please? You mention 500gm honey here, but recipe is 1kg (same for the DME).
> 
> I want to give this one a run on Sat morning!



Sorry Diggs, just realised the recipe on the DB has a typo, 500g of each.


----------



## Diggs (24/4/12)

Cheers mate, just managed to plug it all in to the spreasheet and got what I was after.

Thanks


----------



## m3taL (1/12/12)

Thinking about doing an Extract version of this next weekend.....


Playing with Hop additions in the spreadsheet.... what IBU's are we looking for???


This is what im thinking

23L Batch

8 LT Boil (60 Mins @ 1040 SG)

1.5kg Coopers LME

1.0kg LDME

500g Wheat DME

15 G POR @ 60
10 G Galaxy @ 45

15 NS @ 15
15 Amarillo @ 15

OG 1046
FG 1011

IBU 41.5
EBC 6.6


any more ideas would be awesome


----------



## Guysmiley54 (2/12/12)

I wouldn't go above 30 IBU for this beer, 41.5 might be a bit unbalanced at 1046 with no crystal...





jameyliddelow said:


> Thinking about doing an Extract version of this next weekend.....
> 
> 
> Playing with Hop additions in the spreadsheet.... what IBU's are we looking for???
> ...


----------



## m3taL (2/12/12)

I was thinking about getting 250g Light Crystal grain and steeping it, This would only add to the EBC?? it wouldnt add any gravity to the brew would it?? maybe i could put the galaxy down to 5gm and POR down to 10 at the bittering end of things

Im not aiming to get a clone but similar style of beer


----------

